# Questions about quilling at 1 year



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I think I remember reading somewhere once that some hedgies will go through another quilling at one year. Wilbur has lost around 15-25 quills each day for the past 3 days. They have the little ball attached to the end. I am pretty sure he doesn't have mites anyways. 

I am hoping that someone can tell me this is normal? Wilbur is almost one year old. I got him March 23 last year and the breeder told me he was 7 weeks old. 

Also, he has been pretty cranky and has started to burrow under his liners which is something he never used to do. I think he likes the cold plastic tray against his body? 

If this is the one year quilling, how long does it typically last? Does anyone know why some hedgies go through this additional quilling?

Thank you in advance


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've only read about a 1-year quilling, so I can't help too much there other than knowing that if he's itchy or starting to show less dense or balding areas, then it's something other than quilling.

As for burrowing under the liner. I'm very familiar with that phenomenon. It seems silly to me, but hedgies appear to think it's a great idea. Just make sure his bowls are off to the side so there's less of a chance that he'll knock them over when burrowing.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply smhufflepuff. 

So far he doesn't seem itchy and he does not have any bald spots. I still can't help worrying :roll: 

I don't get the whole burrowing under the liner thing. Hedgies and their strange ideas! Morning time is always interesting to see where Wilbur ended up!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone else have any input or experience with this?


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

My hedgie is currently going through something similar, however she and I went to the vet and the vet didn't know anything- he said they do this all their lives. He's an idiot.

You may want to have your pal checked for mites- it could also be a fungal infection of the skin ( I read about that here)...

As all other members of the forum will tell you, it's best to see a vet just in case. 
All changes in behavior and appearance could be signs of something more.

I will keep you posted on Stellas progress. She was given Revolution today. If this doesn't fix the problem we may have the same issue.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

An update:

Wilbur's quill loss has slowed down and judging by the amount of little quills starting to poke up through his skin, he is definitely going through a "one year quilling." Poor little guy :| 

He is getting oatmeal baths to help soften his skin to make it easier for the new quills to come in.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

My lad started losing 20/30 quills daily and when I asked about it I was told it was due to the weather! When it continued I had him treated for mites. This should be your first concern. When it continued he was tested for fungus and that was negative. Now I have ordered vitamins for him. If this doesn't work I need to go to a really special vet


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Stella too is quilling... she's got quills coming in everywhere and she is not happy about it.

I guess we just have the lucky ones who get to enjoy quilling ONE more time :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My hedgie Charley went through a similar 1 year quilling. I freaked out because he was dropping quills like crazy but I never saw any bald spots or dry skin, just loads of quills, and then these new points coming in...

I tried a little flax seed oil in his bath but we both hated it b/c it smelled bad. Tried Vitamin E instead (which has no smell) will better success, just a little in the bath water helped soften his skin and help the new quills come in.

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The flax seed oil capsules I use has no smell. Flax seed oil can go rancid very quickly. If it is the actual oil, it need to be refrigerated and if not used up within a few days, it needs to be frozen. The capsules, once punctured must be used and not saved for another day.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe it's just me then, b/c the capsules weren't expired, and were punctured a few minutes prior to bath time. I think I just have a sensitive nose. ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Alastrina said:


> I think I just have a sensitive nose. ^_^


heehee, maybe. I'm sure my mother would think it smelled too. She can smell things that aren't there. :lol:

It's also possible that different brands smell or don't smell. shrug


----------



## ASommers (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a little guidance on this as well-- my hedgehog, Ludwig, is a bit over a year old and seems to be quilling. I can't find anything definitive on whether this 1-year quilling actually happens or not, just questions about it-- anyone know for sure?

She's acting just fine, not too itchy, her skin looks fine, and has lost 10 - 20 quills a day over the last few days. The quills all have the follicle attached. I've also noticed that there are several new quills coming through the skin. It's all over, not in one patch, and she's not visibly thinning or anything like that. 

I guess I just want to know whether I should be worried? Is year-old quilling a myth or a reality?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quilling at a yearish is a reality but it doesn't happen with all hedgehogs. Of my gang, I'd say maybe less than 1/4 of them went through a 1 year quilling. I didn't find that they had any personality change, unlike the younger quillings. 

It sounds like that could be what your girl is going through.


----------



## ASommers (Feb 27, 2010)

ok, that definitely does make me feel better. She was a total brat the first quilling, but is pretty sweet this time around... I'm relieved. I definitely prefer the non-grumpy version of quilling.
Thank you!


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I've looked more into loosing quills
some animals lose fur or such once or twice a year but the hedgehog isn't like that
they renew quills after a year or 18months. 
new quills come in to replace them
now I have no idea how many quills on a hedgehog
if we say 2000
then over a year they could easily lose 5 a day
as long as no bald patches then no problem
does that sound ok?


----------

